
Helping Hands Monkey Helpers - Red_Tarsius
http://www.monkeyhelpers.org/
======
Red_Tarsius
I've always thought monkey butlers were only sitcom material, but they really
exist! They seem very helpful to physically impaired people.

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capuchin_monkey](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capuchin_monkey)

